# mefrmrdic



## mefrmrdic (Nov 27, 2012)

does anybody know the penallty for not leaving the philippinnes after a stay of 18 months. the problem is that i forgot and to make it worse i forgot big time. i would like to know before hand so i can make plans for the worse. thanks for you're time

mike


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

google search for "over staying in philippines" The Bureau of Immigration has the answer you need. if you are on tourist visa, I believe it says 500 P per month. Sorry I am not allow to post link here.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mefrmrdic said:


> does anybody know the penallty for not leaving the philippinnes after a stay of 18 months. the problem is that i forgot and to make it worse i forgot big time. i would like to know before hand so i can make plans for the worse. thanks for ur time
> 
> mike


*Hi Mike,

It's not too big of a deal and paying the fines will not land you in jail. There will be a fine for overstaying plus you will need to pay the past due amount for the months that you have been here.
Have a "TRUSTED" travel agent find out the total amount for you and then go to the Immigration office in Manila to take care of it--problem solved. The BI website has some info but is usually outdated. So better straight from the horses mouth as it were*


----------

